
People.ai (YC S16) Helps Businesses Manage Sales Teams with Behavioral Analytics - stvnchn
http://themacro.ycombinator.com/articles/2016/08/peopleai/
======
kevinyang222
Hello all, CTO and co-founder here. Happy to answer any questions about the
analytics, stack or anything else.

Cheers, KY

~~~
vsr_pg
"Hence, we are coining a new term - People Analytics."

Not correct to say this--people analytics has been around since at least 2013
([http://www.eremedia.com/tlnt/how-google-is-using-people-
anal...](http://www.eremedia.com/tlnt/how-google-is-using-people-analytics-to-
completely-reinvent-hr/))

Congrats on the YC funding! Just referred you guys to my colleagues in the
sales department.

------
rogik
Hey hackers, I'm the founder of People.ai. Will stick around to answer any
questions!

Cheers- rogik

~~~
jjp
What sort of sales environments have you find this works in, doesn't work in?
Particularly interested in enterprise sales were you will typically have
smaller pipeline but larger opportunity size.

